# تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق لاند ديسكتوب صوت وصورة



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*تصميم الطرق* و تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق​ 
هديه لجميع مهندسى الطرق دروس لتعليم برنامج التصميم الاول فى الطرق
Land Desktop Development​ 
حمل تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق

Download
​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## mostafammy (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 أبريل 2011)

اين الدروس ياخى الفاضل


----------



## خليل زيدا (11 أبريل 2011)

اريد تحميل برنامج الاوتوكاد 2009


----------



## فالكون (11 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## روني اوسو (17 أبريل 2011)

فين البرنامج


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى
لكن الرابط به مشكلة
مشكور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (18 أبريل 2011)

*إن شاء الله سوف يتم رفع نسخة كاملة2004 
من البرنامج مع الكراك
خلال يومين 
وبعدها سوف يتم رفع الشرح الكامل ايضاً 
صوت وصورة للاخ المهندس فواز العنسى
قريباً إن شاء الله
مع تحياتى*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

ok


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## fageery (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً لكن الرابط لا يعمل!


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

بشرى سارة 
تم رفع شرح البرنامج للاصدار 2004 و2005 و2006 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مها محمد محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على المجهود الجبار المبذول


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## mechanic power (25 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور 1


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## ضرغام المساح (16 يونيو 2011)

تسلملي ياغالي كنت ابحث عن الموضوع قبل فتره


----------



## gates (17 يونيو 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## ENG_KAMAL.K (17 يونيو 2011)

فين البرنامج


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## fageery (22 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ماهر الأسد (22 يونيو 2011)

الرابط مابعمل


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

click i here


----------



## adelisherenow (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وكتر خير


----------



## reho80 (26 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## mmrg992009 (30 يونيو 2011)

انا حاولت احملة معرفتش ياريت بعد اذنك تقولى الرابط كيف يعمل


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## سميح 22 (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## adelisherenow (4 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## هاجس اليمن (10 يوليو 2011)

الله يكرمك يا بش مهندس


----------



## هاجس اليمن (10 يوليو 2011)

الله يكرمك


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (10 يوليو 2011)

اخي gates ضغطنا download ومع ذلك يقول الموقع كما في الصورة المرفقه​


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

no click in here not download


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## reho80 (27 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## صيام يحيى (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا لنا


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كبل (19 أغسطس 2011)

*X=r*cos theta
Y=r*sin theta
where r the length
theta the angle between r and the reference axis*​








 

 

 

 
eng.Omمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى eng.Omالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة eng.Omhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=457831
مشكووررر


----------



## hawkar87 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mahmoudelkhole (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## alfares albaroon (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alrafeeg67 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdraburrasoul (5 ديسمبر 2013)

كيف يتم تنزيل برنامج شرح برنامج تصميم الطرق


----------



## حكيم شمس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

gates قال:


> *تصميم الطرق* و تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق​
> هديه لجميع مهندسى الطرق دروس لتعليم برنامج التصميم الاول فى الطرق
> Land Desktop Development​
> حمل تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق
> ...



www.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.abio.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.econ.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.eng.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.agro.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.anmprd.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.food.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.genet.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.hort.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.path.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.prot.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.soil.fagr.bu.edu.eg


----------



## emad83 (30 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم جميعا ارجو الافادة في كيقية التحميل عن طريق الرابط الموضوع اعلاه وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

